

“Facebook is not worth $33,000,000,000” - jmj4
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/facebook-is-not-worth-33-000-000-000-35404b85eb70

======
ertdfgcb
> this makes no sense to me, therefore it makes no sense.

This is my main problem with the tech community, especially HN. Most of the
commenters here are intelligent and knowledgable, but many of them seem to be,
for lack of a better word, arrogant. I see comments all the time that point
out an undressed issue in a post and then go on to assume that they are the
first people to think of issue and that it's unaddressable and/or unaddressed.
It's not that hard to look past that tone and assumptions to get to the meat
of the comment, but it gets old after a while. I don't think this means that
all of the commenters on HN are cynical assholes (hell, I do it myself
sometimes), but sometimes it seems that way.

~~~
aResponder52
I thought the same thing about tech, until a very short while ago. I'll agree
that there is a fair bit of hubris in the industry among developers ("shit
code" vs "my code"), but beyond that, the arrogance that seems prevalent isn't
really much more prevalent than general society.

It's just that the bar for entry into tech is, really, somewhat high in terms
of social capital and intelligence, leading to a group of (generally) well
spoken or well written individuals who often reality test their assumptions
amongst each other. You'll see similarly well composed (not necessarily STRONG
arguments, but well composed) thoughts coming out of similar fields: law,
medicine, politics.

------
jmj4
Here's a link to the original HN discussion from September 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1719975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1719975)

